# My love, Teddy



## tinaborgen (Oct 27, 2010)

aw  that was very sad to read... hope you feel better soon and remember all the good time you have had with teddy  and what a handsome boy he was  our thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, we love them so much, they bring so much to our lives, and good for your family doing what they new, was best for teddy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Teddy. Sending you and your family much strength.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry your family had to deal with the added anguish of dealing with the humane society.

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Teddy was obviously a very special and much-loved dog. He left this world happy and with his family nearby. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Teddy.

I lost my boy last Friday. It hurts so much, but only because the depth of our love was so great.

I hope your pain begins to ease and you can look back on your time together with smiles. He sure was a handsome fellow.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Teddy was...I am so very sorry for your loss, but know that Teddy is running free and happily waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.
RIP Teddy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddy*

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT TEDDY!
What a beautiful boy!!
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm reading this and all I can do is cry and empathize. Losing these sweet, innocent babies is so hard, so unfair, and always tragic. I am so very sorry for your loss. Teddy is such a cute, handsome boy. Be well and remember all the good times.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss of Teddy ... you and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!

RIP Handsome Teddy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. Teddy sounds like he was just everything you could want and then some.

Godspeed sweet Teddy, run swiftly at the Bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Teddy.
> 
> I lost my boy last Friday. It hurts so much, but only because the depth of our love was so great.
> 
> I hope your pain begins to ease and you can look back on your time together with smiles. He sure was a handsome fellow.


=( Sorry to hear about your boy. They can chew as many shoes as they like now. The happy memories will last forever *hugs*

and thank you all for your words. It's hard to believe he's no longer with us. I took a last walk for him today. The sun was just out in the middle of a cloudy day, felt like Teddy was with me the whole way.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Teddy. I definitely know the hurt that comes w/ losing a golden. I'm sorry that the ER vet treated your family that way, especially at a time when they should be most sympathetic to a fatal situation. Although I made the decision at the emergency clinic to put my Maggie at peace, they were so patient, kind, and never pushed me into making any decision. I'm glad Teddy made it home before traveling on to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and your family had to go through all of that as well! They bring so much into our lives, that it is so awful when they have to leave. I'm sure that Teddy was smiling down at you when you took the walk today for him. He is such a beautiful special guy. Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh i am so sorry for your loss  <3 may he rest in peace.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

felt like Teddy was with me the whole way. 
__________________
Teddy was with the whole way. I am heartbroken for you and your family. Godspeed sweet boy. You were loved very much.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

musicgirl said:


> =( Sorry to hear about your boy. They can chew as many shoes as they like now. The happy memories will last forever *hugs*
> 
> and thank you all for your words. It's hard to believe he's no longer with us. I took a last walk for him today. The sun was just out in the middle of a cloudy day, felt like Teddy was with me the whole way.


I'm so glad you felt Teddy with you. They do bring us so much love and we both have wonderful memories with our boys. The memories do bring solace to the pain.
Hugs to you too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Teddy leaving your family so suddenly. Sending you lots of ((hugs)) and strength!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was rereading about Teddy and this stood out:

_"We hope we made him at least half as happy as he made us"_

You obviously gave him a fantastic life and he loved you all very much. That's why he was strong enough to get up for your brother and come home to be with you all.
The day you got him from the shelter was the best day of his life - he got to have a new wonderful life with people who loved and cherished him.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Teddy. Teddy knew he was loved and will always be with you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm so glad you felt Teddy with you. They do bring us so much love and we both have wonderful memories with our boys. The memories do bring solace to the pain.
> Hugs to you too.


yes...its really comforting knowing how happy they were by just remembering all the good times. hope you are doing well! our boys will probably be making friends with each other very soon =)


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Its been very hard dealing with everything. I can't believe that it has only been one day...it feels like a week of crying and depression. The emotions come in waves. Some things just make me so happy, and make me smile. Knowing he was home and not put to sleep in some strange hospital room. I called my mom this evening and she said she was looking through old pictures. Teddy was really a part of our family. He went everywhere with us. We live in Ontario and traveled most every summer. We went to Quebec, Montreal, Nova Scotia, PEI, New Brunswick, up north in Ontario, California, Arizona, Utah...Teddy has seen more of the world than a lot of people. He's swam in both Atlantic and Pacific Ocean, something I cannot even say for myself. We brought him into a home that was full of love and care. In his life he got to experience the good and the bad, when we adopted him he had a broken tail. I definitely know that the life we gave him made him forget all about his old life.
My sweetheart runs free and we will all love him and miss him forever <3.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Teddy sounds like a great part of the family.
I was very upset how the emergency vet acted.
My God, if there was any abuse, neglect, or mistreatment going on, someone wouldn't take the dog to the emergency vet.DUH
To have him home in his loving environment and around his family makes any hassles bearable.
What a blessing, as he showed a little rally there with his family.

Run Teddy!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Teddy had to leave.

What a wonderful life he had... so loved and so well travelled.

He sure was lucky to have found you.. 

And he showed it by being such a happy and loving pup every day of his life.


Rest in Peace Teddy.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Teddy was a lucky dog to be so loved and your family did everything right! It sounds like Teddy had a great life with you. RIP Teddy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad for your loss of Teddy - these goldens bring so much into our lives, and when they leave us they leave us with broken hearts. I am positve that Teddy knows how much he was loved and what a big part of your family he was and still is

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Teddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddy*

I am so very sorry about your Teddy! What a beautiful boy!
I am sure my Snobear was there to welcome him to the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Teddy will always be a part of your heart.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My heart goes out to you & your family. RIP dear Teddy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind words. Its so difficult to accept that Teddy is no longer with us. I can't imagine going home to a place with no Teddy. It's been easier on me now because I have school to take my mind off the loss and I'm not at home so I don't notice the absence...but I can't picture going home. I know I'll lose it and miss him like crazy. I think about him every day, and now even though the thoughts have moved on more positive memories, knowing he's free of any horrible things this world could bring, its still sad to know I can't come home and cuddle him. Its only been 5 days, but it feels like weeks...
I have to say its amazing how such a sad thing can bring a family closer together. I've been calling my parents twice a day, morning and night ever since. I think in a way Teddy's last act was to bring us together. He was the glue keeping us all connected, keeping us a family. Someone always had to look after him, and we were more than happy to do it.
When I'm talking to my boyfriend, or mom, or dad, or just anyone...something seems to come up where Teddy's name is involved. I feel heart broken to know that Teddy never got to meet Abbie, my boyfriend's dog...I always thought they'd meet and play. I always thought Teddy would be there to see me graduate and start my career...I always wished Teddy would move with me when I finally got my own place to live. In a way he will be there...he'll always be in my heart, but I just wish I could cuddle him one last time and I wish I could have said goodbye...

Rest in peace, Teddy. Always loving you <3


----------

